# Why this plug???



## Greg G (Jan 8, 2009)

I just changed the plugs in my Brute and it had NGK CR6E in it and the manual called for 7s. Any ideas or guesses as to why there was a hotter plug in there. With the recommended plugs it starts better and idles better. Also found out that the Kawi tool is absolutely necessary for plug removal. 

Greg G


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Did someone else put it in there?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I need to replace mine, & prolly wouldn't hurt to have new wires as well.


----------



## Hogchain (Sep 14, 2009)

Greg G said:


> Also found out that the Kawi tool is absolutely necessary for plug removal.
> 
> Greg G


What tool do you mean? I use a Mac swivel and dont have any problems but i have a magnet ready for the back cylinder plug.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I also use a swivel & can have them changed in 5 minutes


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I need to replace mine, & prolly wouldn't hurt to have new wires as well.


 Use new wires and plugs like me and woodbutcher used , so you get rid of the factory resistor


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

What kind of wires would be good to replace with. I've seen it in another thread can't remember which one.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Best to get a wire core plug wire ,but wodbutcher is using 8.8mm Accell yellowjacket wires and is working fine


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

hondarecoveryman said:


> Best to get a wire core plug wire ,but wodbutcher is using 8.8mm Accell yellowjacket wires and is working fine


 
Where can I get these and how much??? What all do you have to change???


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i usea swivel too with a standard 5/8 spark plug socket. works great unless there's a ton of mud in there.
only trouble i have is where mud is caked around the plug. i have to dig it out with a hook and blow it with air compressor.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea u deff need to blow all the sand and dirt from around the rear plug before takin it out . that plug design is horrible


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

does changing the wires with the non resistor type really help? if so what wires do i use


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i thought the resistor was just for EMI.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> i usea swivel too with a standard 5/8 spark plug socket. works great unless there's a ton of mud in there.
> only trouble i have is where mud is caked around the plug. i have to dig it out with a hook and blow it with air compressor.


Same hear, as far as the digging gos I spend allot of time with the garden hose in that spot. I don't let up until I see water spraying out that little hole on the side of the head just below the plug. Hear is a pic










There are a couple reasons why you would change the temp of the plug. 1 is self cleaning of the plug if for some reason it is running hotter or cooler operating temp. Hear is something I found 

NGK 

*Understanding Spark Plugs:*
The spark plug has two functions; one is to ignite the air/fuel mixture and the other is to transfer heat
from the combustion chamber. Spark Plug heat range is selected through a series of pre-ignition tests.
Thermal couple spark plugs are used to record internal center electrode and ground electrode tip
temperatures. Optimum firing end temperatures must fall between 500ºC to 800ºC. If the tip
temperature falls below 450ºC the spark plug is considered to be in the fouling region. This means the
tip temperature isn’t hot enough to burn off carbon deposits. If the tip temperature rise’s above 800ºC
the spark plug tip temperature is too hot and the spark plug is considered to be in the pre-ignition region.
Pre-ignition is detrimental to an engine and can ultimately lead to spark plug failure and extensive engine​
damage.
see pic at http://www.ngksparkplugs.com/docs/tech/Racing_Spark_Plugs_Performance_Applications.pdf

*Hotter verses Colder Spark Plugs:*
A spark plug must dissipate heat produced by compression and combustion gases. The heat rating is a
measure of the amount of heat dissipation. Since race engines generally have higher compression
ratios, the engine inherently generates more heat in the combustion chamber. This heat must be
transferred out of the combustion chamber through the spark plug and into the cylinder head cooling
passages.
It’s commonly thought a hotter spark plug means hotter spark and cooler spark plug means cooler spark.
The spark plug is dependent on the ignition system in order to fire. High energy ignition systems can
increase firing end temperature however this has nothing to do with the spark plugs ability to transfer
heat. While fine wire spark plugs ignite better than standard nickel alloy designs, the spark plugs heat
rating remains the same based on the insulator design. Figure 2 shows the difference between cold and
hot insulator designs.
(Figure 2)​
*Factors Affecting*
see pic at http://www.ngksparkplugs.com/docs/tech/Racing_Spark_Plugs_Performance_Applications.pdf

this is a really good article we all could learn some thing here.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats a good read Fabman. Thanks for posting that link.


----------



## Greg G (Jan 8, 2009)

When I got the Brute these plugs were init. I guess the previous owner put them in there, just wondering why he did. The tool I was talking about was the plug tool that comes in the tool pouch. I admit I didn't try a swivel plug socket becasue its in someones elses tool box right now :flames: but I couldnt get a standard deep well socket to fit over the plug. I got them changed and its running much better than before. 

GReg G


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm running the premium brute plugs NGK CR7EIX, great plugs if your running multispark ECU's like the Copperhead or Dynatek


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> Where can I get these and how much??? What all do you have to change???


 All you do is take the old plug wires off, install a little threaded cap on the plug and replace the wires with a wire core,or any universal plug wire from auto zone etc.. Cut to length and just thread ino the coil. Fires much much hoter than stock allows you to really see where your jeting is and helps on starting and idle


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Metal Man said:


> Thats a good read Fabman. Thanks for posting that link.


 Iv seen guys use a hotter plug to make a bike or car that is running rich like changing jets and the same for running lean by putting a cooler plug in it ext, and now I understand how that may work if its close.
Seeing that first pic they have I'm right on the good side of the edge of the hot side a tidbit of gold around the electrode and a tidbit of silverish gray on one side of the sides.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

What do you mean by install a little threaded cap on plug


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

What do you mean by install a little threaded cap on plug?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

on the top of the plug. where there are threads u can buy the small cap that goes on it so like cars use.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

it a threaded nipple that goes on the end of the plug . most bike plugs just have the threaded stud on the end and car plugs have the hourglass nipple on it u can find some cheap plugs that have the nipples that can be removed get 2 and toss the plug. sorry 650i i should have told u that , my bad


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

no problem woodbutcher 

so buy 2 cheap car plugs and the wires and take the cap off the plugs and put on the plugs in the bike?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Thats it . easy and quick


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

but , not all plugs can be removed u have to buy the ones that have removable end caps. just ask someone there


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

here's a picture showing exactly what it is.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

WB did you have any probs fitting the 8.8's in the coil?? I used 7mm and it fit real snug. I bet the 8.8's work even better than my litle 7's


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

thanks guess ill go up to auto zone tomorrow morning and see what they have


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

phreebsd were you saying this does not work for the efi bikes? or did i miss understand


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

hondarecoveryman said:


> WB did you have any probs fitting the 8.8's in the coil?? I used 7mm and it fit real snug. I bet the 8.8's work even better than my litle 7's


 no mine were only 8mm and they fit good i put some grease on the ends before i screwed then in


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

wood butcher said:


> no mine were only 8mm and they fit good i put some grease on the ends before i screwed then in


 Cool thanks :bigok:


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

All I can say is has anyone lost a coil after doing this?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Nope .......why?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

08GreenBrute said:


> phreebsd were you saying this does not work for the efi bikes? or did i miss understand


no sir. I was saying i thought the resistor was only for EMI (ElectroMagnetic interference)

If you get near a car with no resistors on the plugs it messes up the radio due to the EMI


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

oh ok, yea i had no idea what EMI was lol


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

The coil was designed to have X resistance if its removed it is possible to loose a coil do to premachure wear. You can say fuwe on that but this is what has stopped me from doing the same.


----------



## Hangingfor8 (Oct 3, 2009)

Any pics of the EMI?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

kinda hard to show a photo of interference


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

The resistor is inside of the spark plug boot. EMI is invisible.


----------

